# Is the BRAAAAAAAM now dead?



## Guy Rowland (May 18, 2013)

I saw Star Trek yesterday (ace, btw). There were half a dozen trailers for the big summer blockbusters - World War Z, Man Of Steel etc etc. Not one had a single BRAAAAM in it. Did I just strike it lucky or has it now passed into unuseable cliche? The only place I've heard it recently is on the BBC's own adverts for the Parliament channel, and I can't think of a more absurdly fitting death knell for it.


----------



## windshore (May 18, 2013)

Really? ... I would view that as a hopeful sign. What took their place... orchestral fx, runs, ....?


----------



## gsilbers (May 18, 2013)

windshore @ Sat May 18 said:


> Really? ... I would view that as a hopeful sign. What took their place... orchestral fx, runs, ....?



dubstep


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 18, 2013)

gsilbers @ Sat May 18 said:


> windshore @ Sat May 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? ... I would view that as a hopeful sign. What took their place... orchestral fx, runs, ....?
> ...



No, there wasn't any of that either. Wild, eh? I think it was, ya know, pretty much just orchestral from a time after BRAHMS but before BRAAAAMS. How lovely.


----------



## Daniel James (May 18, 2013)

I predict minimalist sound design for the next 'phase'....Any bets from you Guy?

-DJ


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2013)

Theres still a half dozen more still using it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIBtePb-dGY

Don't rejoice quite yet


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 18, 2013)

Micheal Giacchino actually said in an interview that towards the end of the campaign it was his music in the trailers. They went into the studio to record music from the score for use in the trailers. He said it was re-recorded for the movie due to small changes in the scenes from the time it took to release and lock the film fully.


----------



## windshore (May 18, 2013)

That's excellent!


----------



## windshore (May 18, 2013)

That's excellent!


----------



## NYC Composer (May 18, 2013)

Not if you compose for trailers!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 19, 2013)

Daniel James @ Sun May 19 said:


> I predict minimalist sound design for the next 'phase'....Any bets from you Guy?
> 
> -DJ



I think Hans' Man Of Steel points the way now. It's not exactly minimalist - it's effin huge by the end - but it's a coherant piece of music that flows and builds.

There's plenty of trailer guys out there.... have your briefs changed recently? (as opposed to have you changed your briefs recently, a question which concerns me less).


----------



## MichaelJM (May 19, 2013)

World War Z did use a variation of the BRAAAM sound in this trailer; 50 sec in. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slfrrjPndV4

But I am happy to see some variation recently. Sound design as/in place of music is huge now, minimal or not. It's really an extension of the "braam phenomena".

Hans Zimmer was asked about the BRAAM in a recent interview; I found it interesting:


> *Does it annoy or please you that it gets used on every big trailer now?
> *Zimmer: It doesn't please me or annoy me. Look, we weren't going to do it again! On one of the trailers for Dark Knight Rises that had been cut by a trailer house used that sound and so now we had to come up with something to replace that. What we did was, we went exactly the opposite way. There's a trailer that starts off with these really abstract piano notes, really lonely. That all used to be action-y music and big 'braaams' etc. and because Chris and I realised that the great thing we have in Batman, when you hear those little off sonatas or that string thing, you know in a second that it's a Batman movie. So we could postpone in a funny way, giving away what you were looking at. It was just a fun game to play not to . use it


http://www.empireonline.com/interviews/interview.asp?IID=1690 (http://www.empireonline.com/interviews/ ... p?IID=1690)


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 19, 2013)

Interesting on World War Z - the trailer I saw was different to that one, perhaps they thought better of it?

Good ol' Empire Magazine's transcription... methinks "off sonatas" = ostinatos....


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2013)

Let us hope that the most next trailers will not have quick 16th strings...... .


----------



## Rctec (May 19, 2013)

Guy, thanks! Loads of mis-quotes in that piece. The "little off sonatas" took me a while to figure out that I said"ostinato". That's how rumors get started.. Now I'm writing in sonata form


----------



## boogyman (May 19, 2013)

I was surprised to not hear the BRAAAM during those previews, but I did hear some 16th strings. Not a bad thing but I might start another trend.



germancomponist @ Sun May 19 said:


> Let us hope that the most next trailers will not have quick 16th strings...... .



It has already started.......BRAAAAAM o/~


----------



## park bench (May 19, 2013)

> Now I'm writing in sonata form


That was a little confusing.


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2013)

boogyman @ Mon May 20 said:


> I was surprised to not hear the BRAAAM during those previews, but I did hear some 16th strings. Not a bad thing but I might start another trend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I first wanted to write something about, but I can read the attacks to me, written by the so called "modern composers" in my head, so I will leave it.... . 

The world is beautiful!

And yes, maybe in some weeks there will be a new recorded pattern library with recorded quick 16th strings....?


----------



## Dan Mott (May 19, 2013)

I want to see more ambient music in trailer music, but obviously it depends on what mood you want for the track.


----------



## boogyman (May 19, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sun May 19 said:


> boogyman @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised to not hear the BRAAAM during those previews, but I did hear some 16th strings. Not a bad thing but I might start another trend.
> ...



Just a joke  

Action strings has some quick string patterns.


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2013)

I can have many action with my string libraries without having an extra action string library.... .


----------



## boogyman (May 19, 2013)

I agree, it is quite easy just to make it yourself. I know with Action Strings, you can't even change the notes on the 'themes'. Seems very limited at times. But it has a good potential for people starting out.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 19, 2013)

Just returning to Dan's post - I think there will be more time for minimalist stuff, and smaller pieces (but they won't all be small, like Man Of Steel isn't). I think the BRAAAAAAAM thing and the whole trailer style is audio bling. It sounds great, but it got way out of hand incredibly quickly. The thing about any kind of bling is - it's shiny, it's wow, it's I WANT I WANT but it's kinda empty and gaudy. What follows a glut of bling is usually taste, restraint and sophistication... I know nothing about fashion and interior design, but have the vaguest notion that these things apply there.

Trailers are capsule stories. All the storytelling rules that apply to films apply to trailers too really. I think - hope - that's what we're gonna see coming to fore now.


----------



## Lex (May 20, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:


> Trailers are capsule stories. All the storytelling rules that apply to films apply to trailers too really. I think - hope - that's what we're gonna see coming to fore now.



I wish you are right, but I remain skeptical. Trailers were and will remain a strong tool of the marketing department. They are not there to tell you a story there are there to make you, your friends, your family and your neighbor come and see the film. Every now and then a director will get involved and trailer will become what you say, a small artistic "representation" of the movie, but it's rare because the studios trust marketing departments and marketing departments trust in surveys, test groups and neuro imaging.

alex


----------



## Tatu (May 20, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:


> Trailers are capsule stories. All the storytelling rules that apply to films apply to trailers too really. I think - hope - that's what we're gonna see coming to fore now.



Trailers are marketing. Marketing is ... (<- insert something skeptic here).

But we can always hope. 

Just to add: even though they're tools of the marketing squad, trends do keep changing. Braaam had it's time, dubstep won't last long.. what's the next big thing?


----------



## germancomponist (May 20, 2013)

Lex @ Mon May 20 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Trailers are capsule stories. All the storytelling rules that apply to films apply to trailers too really. I think - hope - that's what we're gonna see coming to fore now.
> ...



+1


----------



## madbulk (May 20, 2013)

reluctantly I ask, what is BRAAAAM?


----------



## madbulk (May 20, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 20, 2013)

http://www.theshiznit.co.uk/feature/tra ... aahhms.php

EDIT: NVM for me too then I guess.


----------



## rpaillot (May 20, 2013)

World war Z Trailer approach is clearly more sound design than music. There 
are no melody, chord progression. A small sound designed rhythm here and there.

Plus the impact with the braaams get really cheap at the end of the trailer ,after having been repeated more than 20 times. I just laughed when the last braaams happened with the film logo. It sounds sooooo cliché .

The thing is people will always remember more trailers with a great theme in it, just have a look at the number of views on youtube. Humanity likes melody, something they can whistle :D 
Can you whistle world war z trailer ? :D


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2013)

Casey Edwards @ Sat May 18 said:


> Micheal Giacchino actually said in an interview that towards the end of the campaign it was his music in the trailers. They went into the studio to record music from the score for use in the trailers. He said it was re-recorded for the movie due to small changes in the scenes from the time it took to release and lock the film fully.



Did they end up not getting used? I know all the theatrical trailers were library music. The TV spots that I saw were also library music, and one internet spot even used "Freedom Fighters" from TSFH again. Maybe they tried using the score for trailer spots but it ended up not working?

That campaign used some really cool tracks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZsfAOeaSP4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQEUds6JKjo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J612EiVTvLo


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 20, 2013)

Greg @ Mon May 20 said:


> Casey Edwards @ Sat May 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Micheal Giacchino actually said in an interview that towards the end of the campaign it was his music in the trailers. They went into the studio to record music from the score for use in the trailers. He said it was re-recorded for the movie due to small changes in the scenes from the time it took to release and lock the film fully.
> ...



I can't remember exactly at the moment, but here is the interview I heard it from if I remember correctly: http://www.wqxr.org/#!/programs/movies/2013/may/04/. Hopefully I didn't remember the interview wrongly. Check it out.


----------



## Generdyn (May 20, 2013)

Cool! I was asking y self the question of what will come next for around 2 weeks now, and before I saw this thread I came to the same conclusion. I'm not an expert but I think that atmospheric drones are going to be the cool thing.

I made some new sounds the other day, if you just listen to the atmos ones and* ignore the inceptions* xD http://snd.sc/10JUnXG

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 20, 2013)

Lex @ Mon May 20 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Trailers are capsule stories. All the storytelling rules that apply to films apply to trailers too really. I think - hope - that's what we're gonna see coming to fore now.
> ...



Tis true. But here's the interesting thing. Man Of Steel feels pretty much as influential as a trailer as the Inception one a few years before - it makes everything else sound old. So if you're trying to rip that off - which is what trailer companies do by trade in terms of style - what do you do? With Inception it was a piece of cake - get yourself a BRAAAAAAAM and get it fast. Now what?

My point really is that storytelling might be a gimmick for a while. As they order their mochalatefrappcinis (which is what I presume marketing people do all day), they'll eulogise over discovering narrative and epic sweeps like they invented it 20 minutes ago. Well, what else is a candidate in Man Of Steel? Ach, maybe they'll just rip the cool rhythm on the big drums.


----------



## Waywyn (May 21, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 19 said:


> Daniel James @ Sun May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict minimalist sound design for the next 'phase'....Any bets from you Guy?
> ...



Guy, briefs do change all the time. There is constant "try to come up with something new". It is not on us nor the music company to change what trailer houses like to use. I personally do what I am asked for, to either try something new and be inventive or follow the BRAAAM.
To complain about the BRAAAM or trendy specific sounds is like to complain about Jeans or trendy hairstyles. It is just there, it will fade away and will be replaced to something else (which again may annoy ) ... and some things like Jeans will always stay!

I for one do what I am asked for, since I am not sitting on a pot of gold and can afford potential longer periods of non usages. I basically would be pretty happy with every style coming along, may it be minimalistic or epic or everything in between, but I think noone would risk their lifes only to please a few annoyed people of the BRAMMM or __________ or __________ or __________!
(Please note, this post works for all following years, so fill in annoying trendy trailer sound above the line! )


----------



## dormusic (May 21, 2013)

The next film trend will surely be EPIC COWBELL.


----------



## Lex (May 21, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Tue May 21 said:


> Lex @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:
> ...



I was again naive and was hoping the influence will be "Wow, what a difference does it make when a trailer is done as a coherent short cinematic form, let's do more trailers like this instead of the usual generic stuff that's specifically aimed at absolutely everyone!"...

What's actually happening is "....yes that trailer was amazing, now we need a lot of tracks that are not dark (like dark knight) but "major key" and triumphant (like MOS), of course we want to slap this on whatever trailer we are working on disregarding if it makes any sense , and it will be cool, cause it was cool in MOS..."

And of course, there will be plenty of composers who will do this, because they do what they are asked, and then some people on this board will come and say how outrages it is, until someone does something cool and original again, and on and on we go..

But honestly, if you have to blame and spit on someone or something regarding the state of trailers today, blame the studios, no one else. Because every time you go to cinema and see a trailer that didn't do anything for you, know that the studio discarded at least 2 very different versions from different trailer houses and insisted to use the one that you see.



alex


----------



## Waywyn (May 21, 2013)

Lex @ Tue May 21 said:


> But honestly, if you have to blame and spit on someone or something regarding the state of trailers today, blame the studios, no one else. Because every time you go to cinema and see a trailer that didn't do anything for you, know that the studio discarded at least 2 very different versions from different trailer houses and insisted to use the one that you see.
> 
> 
> 
> alex



Spot on man!


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:


> Well, what else is a candidate in Man Of Steel? Ach, maybe they'll just rip the cool rhythm on the big drums.



Editors seem to like the emotional feel of all the tracks used in the campaign.

Slow / building / emotional / momentous & epic crescendo. Yada yada. Definitely the next trailer trend. Lets see how long it takes for a trailer to use that feel totally out of context


----------



## germancomponist (May 21, 2013)

Lex @ Tue May 21 said:


> But honestly, if you have to blame and spit on someone or something regarding the state of trailers today, blame the studios, no one else. Because every time you go to cinema and see a trailer that didn't do anything for you, know that the studio discarded at least 2 very different versions from different trailer houses and insisted to use the one that you see.
> 
> 
> 
> alex



I would go a step forward: Blame our money system! The greed dictates the art of the daily routine (almost) every one of us .... . 

Our monetary system ultimately destroys everything and it ensures this pabulum. :-(


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 21, 2013)

It's interesting observing this forum as an outsider. Very few people have jobs that fulfill them 100% of the time. I enjoy teaching very much, but there are aspects of the job that I am not happy about. Sometimes the curriculum is not what I would have chosen, but it does not matter. If I want to feed my kids I use what my district tells me to use. Very simple.

It seems like many composers seem to forget that they are doing a job. It is a creative job, but if the client wants a Braaam, then give them a Braaam. That is unless you can afford to be selective in your job. Then by all means write the music you really want to write. My guess is that many are not in that position.


----------



## Lex (May 21, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Tue May 21 said:


> It seems like many composers seem to forget that they are doing a job. It is a creative job, but if the client wants a Braaam, then give them a Braaam. That is unless you can afford to be selective in your job. Then by all means write the music you really want to write. My guess is that many are not in that position.



The "job" can be many different things, there's a big difference between being hired to contribute with your expertise, ideas and instincts to a project and being hired to do what client tells you to do. Sometimes you get one kind, some times the other, a lot of the times a bit of both but in all of those cases you still hold control over where is the line you don't want to cross, money or not.

alex


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 21, 2013)

Lex @ Tue May 21 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Tue May 21 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like many composers seem to forget that they are doing a job. It is a creative job, but if the client wants a Braaam, then give them a Braaam. That is unless you can afford to be selective in your job. Then by all means write the music you really want to write. My guess is that many are not in that position.
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly. I am sure there are a lot of you that enjoy the challenge of being able to fit your own personal style into music that has a lot of constraints built into it. Also, if you can afford to turn down demanding clients, then more power to you. You have found your success and I offer you a beer! o-[][]-o 

Myself, I personally do not like our current Language Arts adoption. I use it, but I also inject my own personal teaching methods to make it more exciting, for me, and my students. My district doesn't care as long as I teach what is in the book.

At the end of the day we all have to make a living.

After doing my first trailer for a learning project here, I can say that writing trailer music is really freakin' hard. Could be me being a total noob, but trying to create a cohesive piece that matches the mood, timing, and feel of the video is quite the difficult task.

I actually like the occasional Braaaam. o=<

Don


----------



## rJames (May 21, 2013)

Greg @ Tue May 21 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what else is a candidate in Man Of Steel? Ach, maybe they'll just rip the cool rhythm on the big drums.
> ...


I don't see that happening. It worked well (great) in MOS. not as well IMHO in Rush. (using music from the score in the trailer)

I agree with Alex that it will remain a marketing tool. But it is always evolving to find a way to make it more appealing. The brammms worked because they gave a perfect dramatic pause for the story to build. Rises work. Giant sparse hits work.

A piece of music that is suited to a story is not a tool, it is a process. And not an easy one.

Using music from the production could be a new turn of events...a scary turn. Luckily, the music is usually not there when the campaign gets going!

Ron


----------



## Ed (May 21, 2013)

Really? I really quite liked the Rush trailer, though it kind of lost coherency midway but even trailers that use library music can sound like that. I also liked the end bit with all the sound effects, only lasted a few seconds, I wonder if thats in the movie.

I think the MOS trailer isnt as iconic as Inception, mainly people will want to copy the uplifting rather than the dark, as Alex said. Inception took off because its a simple idea thats very easy to steal, and it works so well in a trailer. Im not actually sure MOS trailer actually reinvents as much as some people are giving it credit for. Its very coherent, and it is an uplifting "epic" track, with an interesting rhythm we dont really hear usually. I can think of what people stole from Inception and Batman, but not sure MOS is going to have quite the same impact, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Lex (May 21, 2013)

Ed @ Wed May 22 said:


> Im not actually sure MOS trailer actually reinvents as much as some people are giving it credit for. Its very coherent, and it is an uplifting "epic" track, with an interesting rhythm we dont really hear usually. I can think of what people stole from Inception and Batman, but not sure MOS is going to have quite the same impact, but we'll see I guess.



Oh come on, that music is much more then a fukin "uplifting epic track"! 

alex


----------



## Dean (May 22, 2013)

I agree with others that this is a job like any other and we should just get on with it!

Its great to try new things,new angles but without the proven track record of HZ its a very hard sell.I composed a number of anti trailer type cues,..minimal piano,close perc and strings etc but inevitably Im asked to beef it up,bigger hits,more low brass,synth pulse,bring up the ostinatos and so on until Im right back in Inception/DKR territory.
Or Im asked to swing for the fences and try something different,its a gamble and usually always losses the gig,(I like the praise for having balls but I'd rather pay the rent!

ps:I think that MOS trailer score is incredible,I absolutely love it but its very tailored to the tone of Superman and the feeling of Hope,99% of trailers are much darker where all seems lost or Hopeless.I really dont think this is going to change things in that respect like Inception or DK did,..but we'll see. D


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2013)

Dean @ Wed May 22 said:


> ps:I think that MOS trailer score is incredible,I absolutely love it but its very tailored to the tone of Superman and the feeling of Hope,99% of trailers are much darker where all seems lost or Hopeless.I really dont think this is going to change things in that respect like Inception or DK did,..but we'll see. D



Part of the problem is most movies these days aren't nearly as iconic as Man of Steel or The Dark Knight, ect. The majority of recent films don't really have the uniqueness or story required to carry such thematic material. 

Can't expect trailers to even hold a candle to the Man of Steel campaign, simply because the movies themselves aren't powerful enough.


----------



## Ed (May 22, 2013)

Lex @ Tue May 21 said:


> Oh come on, that music is much more then a fukin "uplifting epic track"!



Well sure, but im talking about what trailer producers can take from it. What did Batman give us? The repeated ostinatos we see everywhere really has to come from that. What did Inception give us? The "braaam". What will MOS give us? I cant see a simple idea people can steal, if you reduce it down to the simplest idea all we have is an "uplifting epic track" and maybe the coherent structure of the trailer itself. Its really easy to take the low brass blast in Inception and use it in damn near everything, and its really easy to use those Batman ostinatos in damn near everything. Unless you can think of a simple idea like those movies had, in MOS, that they can steal aside from the "uplifting/positive epic" sound to it? If you think about Inception, they didnt take anything else from it, just the braams. That doesnt mean the rest of Inception is bad, it didnt mean Zimmers previous scores were bad, it does mean that its those really simple ideas that people especially trailer producers want to steal and Im not hearing an idea simple enough in MOS to really do the same thing to the same degree. Time will tell what people take from it, but thats how I see it anyway.


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2013)

Ed @ Wed May 22 said:


> Well sure, but im talking about what trailer producers can take from it.



Editors are already asking for Man of Steel-esque tracks. Building / emotional / epic / grandiose. However in terms of compositional devices, you're right, there isn't much you can lift from those trailers aside from the rhythm or cymbal wooshes.


----------



## Ed (May 22, 2013)

Greg @ Wed May 22 said:


> Ed @ Wed May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Well sure, but im talking about what trailer producers can take from it.
> ...



Exactly what I said they'd take  

At least thats more broad than what they took from Inception. I think it will be good.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 22, 2013)

Greg @ Thu May 23 said:


> Ed @ Wed May 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Well sure, but im talking about what trailer producers can take from it.
> ...



Exactly as I suspected. The Braaaaaam is dead - long live the epic.


----------



## rJames (May 23, 2013)

No, exactly as I said... now what did I say?





(the braaaam will never die, nor will the epic choir, nor the penny whistle or log drum.)
(well maybe the penny whistle)


----------



## Ed (May 23, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 22 said:


> Exactly as I suspected. The Braaaaaam is dead - long live the epic.



Dunno about that mate, Im sure it will be around for a long time, just hopefully they wont be quite so obsessed with it, and be quite so lazy with it


----------



## Dean (May 23, 2013)

Greg @ Wed May 22 said:


> Editors are already asking for Man of Steel-esque tracks. Building / emotional / epic / grandiose.



Bring it on!
Ive been composing this slow burning/emotional style of trailer cue for about 2 years now,the trailer houses and music editors love it but the studios keep pushing for the darker tone with low brass hits,rises and dramatic stop downs.

If MOS trailer makes it easier for me to sell the more cohesive,building and emotional style Im all for it! D


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 23, 2013)

There was me trying to be clever referencing this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_king_i ... e_the_king! Of course i'm tongue in cheek...

I suspect the BRAAAAM will rapidly vanish from Hollywood trailers though, it's become far too well known and a figure of fun. Just leave it to the Parliament Channel.


----------



## impressions (May 24, 2013)

Braaaaaaam detected working effectively in ironman 3, at least 3 scenes.


----------



## Rctec (May 25, 2013)

Last year we did a little trailer like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk
-H-


----------



## Lex (May 25, 2013)

Rctec @ Sat May 25 said:


> Last year we did a little trailer like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk
> -H-



That one was cool, but I liked #4 even more, the one with Bane suite, as soon as I hear that Zebra motif spiraling down I get the chills.

alex


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 25, 2013)

Rctec @ Sat May 25 said:


> Last year we did a little trailer like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk
> -H-



That's true, you did, didn't you? I guess the public / trailer houses weren't yet tired enough of the BRAAAAAM for that to sweep the rest of the stuff away. One year on I guess has made the difference....

Out of interest, how often do you score trailers vs having others do it? Do they ever stay within RC when you're busy or does it go completely elsewhere?


----------



## rJames (May 25, 2013)

Maybe we could change the title of the thread from "Is the BRAAAAAAAM now dead," to, "Is the trailer music industry dead." OK slight oversimplification.

Or the birth of a new industry where a composer "scores," a trailer. (I know that has been done from time to time) Some of you would be surprised at how many composers get work from one trailer.

Once the RC team gets involved in a trailer, and this is only an educated guess, that music folder is closed. So, the final 30 TV spots all run from that music.

Not only is HZ "the" preeminent trend setter. He is also the guy who created (or maybe just perfected) THE business model.

Who wouldn't want that team to fashion a trailer from the elements pre-produced for the movie and the elements that were used to create the final produced elements AND the guy who has met with the director etc just three doors down in the studio.

I would love to know what the guys who work in that space (writing trailer music for blockbuster action movies) are doing.

You can't write that kind of music for an album, you need picture to have that impact. It means a shift in the style of editing as well cause a lot of trailers are cut to music not the other way around.

Evolution is inevitable.

Ron


----------



## impressions (May 25, 2013)

I don't know why, even though i have great respect to all time classical composers, I love trailer music-it always gets me(when its done right).

and I love doing that too(however badly)


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2013)

rJames @ Sat May 25 said:


> Maybe we could change the title of the thread from "Is the BRAAAAAAAM now dead," to, "Is the trailer music industry dead." OK slight oversimplification.



I think the trailer music industry is just starting to ramp up. So many composers now are trying to get into it by starting their own libraries or getting published. 

Its actually a pretty exciting side of the industry! Though very challenging to remain artistic while also serving the studio execs and marketing arch.


----------



## germancomponist (May 26, 2013)

Times are always changing...... . 

There were too many people who was at the same opinion as I was: Too much trailer sounded the same!


----------

